# رجاء من المختصين.كيف أحدد نوع الفلتر الذى يحتاجه منزلى



## imiaama1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

رجاء.كيف أحدد نوع الفلتر الذى يحتاجه منزلى


----------



## magdy2006 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم اولا تحدد نوع المياة التى عندك ومصدرها ثانيا انت قد قلت فى مشاركة سابقة انك اخذت دورة عن الفلاتر من الشركة الخاصة بعملك ممكن ان ترفعها او تكتبها لكى نعلم ونتعلم على الحكم على هذة الفلاتر الذى كثر الجدل عليها


----------



## imiaama1989 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا أخى على الإهتمام . 
أنا فعلا أخذت دوره فى شركة فلاتر ولكنى كل لما أعرف معلومه من خارج الشركه بتكون فى الغالب ضد المعلومه اللى تعلمتها فى الشركة وبيتضحلى كمان إن كثير من اللى أنا تعلمته فى الشركة كان لهدف تجارى فقط هدف ربحى وليس هدف نبيل للحفاظ على الصحه .
علشان كده ناويت إن شاء الله أتعلم كل شئ عن الفلاتر تركيب وصيانه وطرق معالجة طبعا بمعلومات صحيحة كى أشتغل فى هذا المجال ولا أخدع الناس , فاياريت يأخى لو تعرف أى موقع بيتكلم فى هذا الموضوع ماتبخل عليا بيه ولكم جزيل الشكر .
وربنا يعيننا على نشر العلم وعمارة الأرض .


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## yousef deab (16 مارس 2013)

احييى فيك صدقك للاسف ماتقوله عن الاستغلال التجارى للفلاتر صحيح حتى انه تم تحليل عينات من المياه التى تخرج من الفلاتر ووجدت غير مابقه كيميائيا وبيولوجيا وان طريقه التحليل الكهربى بالاقطاب والالوان التى تظهر فى الماء ماهى الا ناتج التحلل الكهربى وتلعب الاقاب الدور فى ذلك


----------



## نور لمعالجة المياه (31 مايو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الافاضل 
بخصوص موضوع الفلاتر و ما هو الفلتر المناسب؟
تنقسم اجهزة معالجة المياه الى قسمين 
1- اجهزة فلترة 2- اجهزة معالجة و تنمية
اجهزة الفلترة لا تقوم على فكرة ال r o و لكن تقوم بفصل الشوائب و البكتريا و الفيروسات من الماء بدون المساس بنسبة الاملباح الاساسية فى الماء و التى يجب الا تقل عن نسبة من 90 :120 tds و لا تزيد عن 200 tds .. اذا لم تكن الاملاح فى الماء الذى تشربه لاتزيد عن النسبة السابق ذكرها فانت فى حاجة الى فلتر لتنقية المياه و هو بالتأكيد ارخص سعرا من وحد المعالجة.

وحد المعالجة و التنقية : هى التى يمكنك تركيبها اذا كانت نسبة الاملاح فى الماء الذى تشربه لا تقل عن 200 tds او كنت تشكو صحيا من مرض معين يتطلب تقليل الاملاح فى الماء الذى تشربه .. و هى تقوم على فكرة التناضح العكسى أو ال ro ... و لكن انتبه ارجوك عندما تقرر شراء وحدة معالجة او فلتر مياه فلابد ان لا تسترخص الاسعار و لابد ان تكون متأكد جدا من مصدر و جودة المنتج الذى تشتريه و يجب وجود شهادة منشأ من الشركة المنتجة و ليس من الشركة الموزعة .. ارجوك كن على حذر فالفلاتر المتدنية الجودة و المجهولة المصدر تسبب مشاكل و امراض ربما تكون اخطر من التى تنشأ عن تلوث الماء ..
مع خالص تحياتى لكم جميعا و تمنياتى لكمن بالصحة و العافية


----------

